# Ride an Aircraft Carrier



## NW cannonball (Aug 26, 2012)

Not many people will get to do this cruise - you have to have a child or parent or sibling coming home from deployment on a Navy ship that is returning to home waters -- but if you have the chance to do it -- do it.

Possibly each year a few Navy carriers or smaller ships return from deployment, and when they reach home waters they allow Sailor's relatives on board for a day or so - or several days if coming home via Pearl.

I took USS Abraham Lincoln CVN 72 from Mayport to Norfolk recently -- a totally amazing cruise.

Rode the city bus from JAX to the Mayport base at 0500 - got caught in a downpour - met my kid at the McDonalds on the base my kid refused a lift from the base commander 3 times "we want to walk it" and walk it we did.

No dumb security theatre -- just "put your bags here" dogs sniffed the bags, security examined them, knives less than 5 inches are tools, no problem (over 5 inches are weapons - try taking a weapon aboard you will be masted at least and likeley dis-discharged and lose all military bennies)

Walked up the brows to the main deck (that's the hangar deck).

Took the tugs about 20 minutes to turn the ship around in the fairway, then the main power came on and we started moving. Zero to 10 knots in about 3 minutes.

When we got outside the breakwater went to 20 kts in another 2-3 minutes.

Host took me to my berthing - mid rack of 3 tall - *less space than the smallest AMTK *berth - can't sit up because only about 18 inches from mattress to overhead. Crew lives out of this their only private space for - in this case - 245 days on end.

There is some small shared lounge space and an ironing board so the crew can look good when they man the rails when they arrive home.

Did the orientation how to use the EEBD (think that's emergency exit breathing device) and where to go for Overboard drill.

And the "bullseye" painted on every wall -- deck level, frame count (from front to back - goes up to about 300 from 0 at the front) and how far outboard the space is -- 0- about 10) So I could tell where I was, but how to get anywhere else -- no way -- actually there are exit signs that will get you to the roof eventually. But *no* " you are here" - the command bridge is *there* kind of thing.

Quickly learned to find the head and the mess deck. And the etiquette of closing the watertight doors when someone else is coming thru from the other way. "Got it- go" else you close it behind you .

All the hatches and ladders look the same - easy to get disoriented. Lots of things on the decks to trip over. Some vertical ladders lead all the way from the bilges to the main deck (escape trunks? or? ) but the open holes in the floor (deck) are a bit scary for a landsman. Look down, the bottom of that ladderway is 30 feet below sea level. The deck you are on is 30 feet above sea level. Whoops! Don't worry it.

Even with the ship totally disarmed and no air wing aboard all the hallways - no they are called p-ways - crowded and busy all day long.

This "Tiger Cruise" is a PR thing so there was an air show each of the two mornings of the cruise. Yeah the planes go fast, the cats throw them off the deck 0-160 in 2.5 seconds flat and the arresting gear stops them in a couple seconds from 150 knots approach speed.

For a couple hundred million per plane one would hope they can do really really amazing stuff. They do.

My kid tells me that when they are traveling light and fast thru a big storm it is possible for the ship to roll and yaw enough for there to be sea-sickness.

This trip no waves over 15 feet, no rolling at all, except when doing a turn, even then, all I saw was the outside of the flight deck seemed to move up above the horizon and the other side seemed to drop a few feet.

If you ever get a chance to ride on one of these big ships --

DO IT !


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2012)

My Dad did the same cruise when we returned from our OIf deployment - good times (although life on a small boy is a little different).

You were close, EEBD is emergency escape breathing device.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2012)

:hi: Thanks to your son for his service!Shared moments such as these are the stuff of Memories that one cherishes forever!  No stinking TSA , just common sense Security that actually works! Be happy that hes on a Carrier instead of a Tin Can (Destroyer) or a Sub!!!These two would be comparable to a Superliner Bathroom in terms of Personal Space!  (And dont get me started on what the amenities were back in the day when I was stationed aboard a WWII era Destroyer! :lol: )


----------



## Jim G. (Aug 26, 2012)

I did a "Tiger Cruise" June 12, 1991 on the USS America (CV-66). The carrier had just returned from Operation Desert Storm in the Persian Gulf and was based in Norfolk, Va. There was a big ticker tape parade planned in New York City led by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Colin Powell and Gen. Norman Schwarzkopf. The America and her crew were invited to attend. I flew to NYC and met my son for a couple of great days. The three day return trip on that ship was a high point in my life and an experience I'll never forget. For his efforts during the conflict my son had been named Petty Officer of the Month and had recieved the Navy Achievement Medal. This honor allowed my son and I the opportunity to visit the Commander of the America, Capt. K. W. Ewing on the bridge to observe flight operations. Just the thought of this wonderful time in my life gives me great pleasure.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Aug 26, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Be happy that hes on a Carrier instead of a Tin Can (Destroyer) or a Sub!!!These two would be comparable to a Superliner Bathroom in terms of Personal Space!  (And dont get me started on what the amenities were back in the day when I was stationed aboard a WWII era Destroyer! :lol: )


Know the feeling. I went from CVA to an AKA. I always equated the difference like going from a Winnebago RV to a VW bug.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 26, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Thanks to your son for his service!Shared moments such as these are the stuff of Memories that one cherishes forever!  No stinking TSA , just common sense Security that actually works! Be happy that hes on a Carrier instead of a Tin Can (Destroyer) or a Sub!!!These two would be comparable to a Superliner Bathroom in terms of Personal Space!  (And dont get me started on what the amenities were back in the day when I was stationed aboard a WWII era Destroyer! :lol: )


Yeah - the great big roomy spacious Aircraft Carrier had only very small space for the crew to live in. How much smaller it must be on a Tin Can or a Sub -- well a lot smaller one would guess. Either case, the crew just live there and do their job. They just do it. Bless em all.


----------

